# A Trip In Utuado-Puerto Rico!!!



## JNarvaezPhotography (Aug 13, 2009)

Some pictures that i take in a trip in Puerto Rico


----------



## ocular (Aug 14, 2009)

Is that graffiti on the house in #1 ? #2 dog and comp on dog is cool, right is just weird not good, and the 2nd dog is blury. Can you show the original picture ?


----------

